# U.K. lows



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

Haven't post in a while but here's some of my recent builds ;
*AMT 1976 Caprice*
















*Revell 63 Impala*
























*Revell Caddy*
































*AMT 300C*
















*Revell Caddy STS-V*
















Thanks for looking
Andy


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

WOW


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

look's like you been busy building . All them ride's are looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

THOSE ARE SOME CLEAN BUILDS BRO  :0


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Looks great Andy!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

those are some clean ass rides

great work


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 19 2007, 01:53 PM~8135315
> *those are some clean ass rides
> 
> great work
> *



x-2 bro looking good


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

REALLY NICE AND CLEAN!! GREAT JOB. :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*I've seen your models on your website. sik ass rides.* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ANDY ! DOG about time you shared over here ! Love all you builds ! 


1 of the best right here ! You guys need to go to Automotive forums . com and look for Andy Jones ! This dude only builds head tuners !


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks guys - I forgot to post this one that I'm currently working on which is a combination of the Revell & Galaxie kits.
































Cheers
Andy


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

yepp, i follow your builds on the other forums, you would sware this guys engines are 1:1!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

damn that 39 panel is clean bro


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Damn those are tight great job


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

looking good...nice clean rides


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

*BADASS RIDES HOMIE :thumbsup: *


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

about time you made your way here Andy


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Very nice All of them look spectacular!!!!


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-DEM RANFLAS ARE LOOKIN SWEET BRO, FUKIN KIK ASS DETAIL ON YOUR SHIT TOO HOMIE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETWERKZ (Jun 12, 2007)

see fellas, these are perfect examples of "LESS IS MORE".


all of them look great!!!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

You already know I like them Andy!

Go ahead and post up the rest of your rides so these guys can see some of the cleanest builds around!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Keep postin homie......sick ass rides....please post more of your engines too.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 19 2007, 07:51 PM~8137922
> *Keep postin homie......sick ass rides....please post more of your engines too.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> *



X-2 uffin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

another master has entered the forum.....


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks for the all the comments guys - I need to dust off some of my other builds & take some better pictures over the weekend but here's a couple more - 
*Galaxie 46 Chevy Aerosedan & Sedan Delivery*
























































Cheers
Andy


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

those are freakin clean


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Beautiful Bombs! I always look forward to seeing your builds!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ajay_@Jun 20 2007, 11:23 AM~8142190
> *Thank for the all the comments - I need to dust off some of my other builds & take some better pictures over the weekend but here's a couple more -
> Galaxie 46 Chevy Aerosedan
> 
> ...


man i cant wait to build this one i have this kit just sitting in my closet but wow they look awesome


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

Some of my older builds :








































































Still a couple more to come but I need to take pics
Thanks for looking
Andy


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

All look damn good Andy ! Keep it rollin ! LOL! 

You Need to share your red and white stang !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Amazing work!!Clean! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 23 2007, 08:23 AM~8160373
> *All look  damn    good  Andy !    Keep  it    rollin  !  LOL!
> 
> You  Need  to  share    your  red  and  white    stang  !
> *


Thanks David








not really a lowrider tho :biggrin: 
Cheers
Andy


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

i almost thouht these were diecast real clean!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

post them all up andy!! low,lows or not!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

hey them are some way clean rides bro!


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 23 2007, 09:23 AM~8160571
> *post them all up andy!! low,lows or not!!  :thumbsup:
> *


A few random none lowrider builds :
*Japanese VIP style*
























*Japanese Imports *
































*Muscle cars/Pro-touring*
















*Kustoms*
















I guess I like a lot of different styles :biggrin: 
Cheers
Andy
Andy


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

awesome, lets see more Andy!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Man, I hate to sound like a broken recoed, but I LOVE your builds!

Excellent work!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 23 2007, 12:18 PM~8161097
> *awesome, lets see more Andy!!!  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x2


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 23 2007, 11:18 AM~8161097
> *awesome, lets see more Andy!!!  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanks for the comments guys 

here's a few more random builds -

















































































































That's about all the pics I've got uploaded at the moment - if you want to you can see all my stuff on my website - www.aj-modelworks.co.uk
Thanks again


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Freakin' BEAUTIFUL work!


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

Just a quick update on where I am with the sedan delivery - I've built up the suspension and installed the rims & engine - I haven't done any chassis detailing as it won't be seen (and I'm lazy !).








As the kit doesn't include any interior door panels I'll be using the Galaxie kit interior panels & bench seat .








and a couple of shots of a dry run with everything put together - the sunvisor is made from plastic card and needs a bit more work.
















Thanks for looking


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

nice work man


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

pass me the keys and lets start her up.....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 24 2007, 12:36 AM~8164632
> *pass me the keys and lets start her up.....
> *


 :biggrin: *SHOTGUN!* :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

DAMN!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:worship:


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

nice'n detailed :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

These builds are just stunning!!!!! Great work man!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

sik bro, all the rides are simple and clean :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Pinchez carroz Perroz!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

VERRY NICE WORK ANDY, SIMPLE BUT CLEAN BUILD'S. AND WELCOME TO LAY IT LOW. YOU WILL FIT RIGHT IN.

MR BIGGS.


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

KLEAN RIDEZ....


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

A few more :








































































and a bit more progress on the 39 - just need to sort out the sunvisor & put it all together








Cheers
Andy


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Good looking builds ...................!!!!!


what color is the 65 Impala. ??? Thanks

oneyed


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jun 25 2007, 10:44 AM~8171527
> *KLEAN RIDEZ....
> *


X2 VERY KLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jun 25 2007, 05:07 PM~8173720
> *Good looking builds ...................!!!!!
> what color is the 65 Impala. ??? Thanks
> 
> ...


Thanks
I can't remember the exact colour - it was a candy blue from Halfords (UK auto parts store) form a range of cycle paints - sorry 
Andy


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*Your work is Top Notch !*


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

Managed to finsih off the sedan delivery.
















































and make a start on "project Edsel" 








Thanks for looking 
Andy


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That bomb turned out BEAUTIFUL!

Can't wait to see how that Edsel turns out!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ajay_@Jul 1 2007, 07:33 AM~8212223
> *Managed to finsih off the sedan delivery.
> 
> 
> ...



that looks beautiful!!!

when i built mine, i cut out the back windows, and it looks so nice




























MINE IS NOTHING COMPARED TO YOURS!!!

(but it is one of my cleanest builds of the year LOL))


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

Just a quick update on the Edsel - paints been clearcoated & polished out - most of the BMF (and there's a lot of it !) has been applied.
















I'll post more progress as I make it. 
Thanks for looking
Andy


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Clean builds homie


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Man, I gotta get me an Edsel kit now! I never thought one of those would look good as a Lowrider, but it does!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

hey Ajay, what kind of clear and polish do you use???


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 7 2007, 11:05 AM~8253839
> *hey Ajay, what kind of clear and polish do you use???
> *


On this one I used used Zero Paints pre-thinned clear
http://www.hiroboy.com/catalog/product_inf...roducts_id=1440
polished out with 4000, 6000 & 8000 grade Micro-Mesh abrasive sheets then Tamiya Fine/Finish polishing compound - once everythings together I give it a final polish with The Treatment wax.
Cheers
Andy


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: looks good


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ajay_@Jul 7 2007, 10:15 AM~8253886
> *On this one I used used Zero Paints pre-thinned clear
> http://www.hiroboy.com/catalog/product_inf...roducts_id=1440
> polished out with 4000, 6000 & 8000 grade Micro-Mesh abrasive sheets then Tamiya Fine/Finish polishing compound - once everythings together I give it a final polish with The Treatment wax.
> ...


his site still isnt working


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks awesome.....


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

that edsel is bangin so far


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

Just a quick update with the front end completed :








Thanks for looking
Andy


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn that sedan delivery is :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good homie


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

Just an update on the Edsel the interior's about 90% finished - I'm sorry about the poor pic quality but the British summer is really beginning to p**s me off - been raining all day so no chance to take outdoor shots.
















Thanks for looking 
Andy


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

awesome interior AJAY


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jul 15 2007, 10:25 AM~8312200
> *awesome interior AJAY
> *


x2

Nice work!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131+Jul 7 2007, 01:12 PM~8254658-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X2!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't know what I was on when I dreamt this one up - it's widely held as being one of the ugliest cars ever built but I kind of like it despite it's oddball styling & I think it's a natural for the lowrider treatment - anyway heres the pics:
















































Thanks for looking
Andy


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

very, very nice AJAY!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

very nice ajay!!!

i think an edsel would look better with a reworked front end, so it doesnt look like it has a big forehead, ill photoshop it later to show what im talmbout :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I always thought those Edsels were great looking cars, except for that grill. I'd like to see your photoshop wagonguy!

Anyway, that turned out beautiful Andy!


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

Latest project on the bench - 65 Rivi 








Cheers
Andy


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

YES! One of my favorites! Do it up Andy!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

awsome work speechless :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Can't wait to see this one done.


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks guys - no progress on the Buick at the moment but this is another one I'm working on - although it's not strictly a lowrider - it's a Toyota Crown - VIP style
















Cheers 
Andy


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

You already know I like it Andy!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 31 2007, 01:19 PM~8436679
> *You already know I like it Andy!
> *


x2


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

that edsel is killer


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

Anybody else into Japanese shakotan syle lowriders ?
































Cheers
Andy


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

what kit is that ajay?

i like the look of that :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ajay_@Aug 12 2007, 03:17 AM~8533480
> *Anybody else into Japanese shakotan syle lowriders ?
> *





































this aint a lorider, but its my latest drifer.... (stil a WIP) any suggestions?


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 12 2007, 09:21 AM~8533868
> *what kit is that ajay?
> 
> i like the look of that :0
> *


Thanks 
http://www.hlj.com/product/AOS03981
Cheers
Andy


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That Skyline is killer!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ajay_@Aug 12 2007, 03:17 AM~8533480
> *Anybody else into Japanese shakotan syle lowriders ?
> 
> Cheers
> ...



somewhat im more into the Bozosuku style of lowrider


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 12 2007, 10:27 AM~8534562
> *somewhat im more into the Bozosuku style of lowrider
> 
> 
> ...



:uh:

































cardboard :dunno:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 12 2007, 10:34 AM~8534597
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


at least mine fits the description you car falls no where near Shakotan style


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 12 2007, 11:34 AM~8534597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Step out of the vehicle and over to the curb your all getting rice tickets!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 12 2007, 10:36 AM~8534619
> *at least mine fits the description you car falls no where near Shakotan style
> *



i want dissing your build  .... im just saying... the pics of the cars i posted are just :uh:

the one you posted is KLEAN!!!!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 12 2007, 11:03 AM~8534756
> *i want dissing your build  .... im just saying... the pics of the cars i posted are just :uh:
> 
> the one you posted is KLEAN!!!!
> *


hmm send me a AMT 49 ford flathead and ill forget it ever happened


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 12 2007, 11:07 AM~8534777
> *hmm send me a AMT 49 ford flathead and ill forget it ever happened
> *



if i had it id send it to ya :biggrin:


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

Just some pics of the completed VIP Crown interior:
























Thanks for looking
Andy


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Looking clean


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That's a great looking interior!


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

I know it's not strictly a lowrider but this is my most recent finished model - new Revell 1949 Mercury.
































Nice kit with optional skirts, grilles & wheels - recommended if you're into kustoms/leadsleds.
Thanks for looking
Andy


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Great work man thats clean as hell


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

AWESOME, LET'S SEE MORE FROM THE U.K.


----------



## tulowshakur (Sep 18, 2007)

bro no words !!! other than, are you related to Chip Foose...


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 22 2007, 12:30 PM~8847503
> *AWESOME, LET'S SEE MORE FROM THE U.K.
> *


Thanks - I've got another Merc in progress with Buick side trim and headlights (both in resin from Replicas & Minatures) which would be pretty much my ideal sled.








Cheers
Andy


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ajay_@Sep 22 2007, 01:04 PM~8847861
> *Thanks - I've got another Merc in progress with Buick side trim and headlights (both in resin from Replicas & Minatures) which would be pretty much my ideal sled.
> 
> 
> ...



NICE WORK AJAY MAKES ME WANT TO BUILD A LEAD-SLED :biggrin:


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

Another recent build - Aoshima Vertex Ridge Soarer.








Cheers
Andy


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

in other words, a lexus


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

in other words, a lexus


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ajay_@Sep 22 2007, 10:04 AM~8847861
> *Thanks - I've got another Merc in progress with Buick side trim and headlights (both in resin from Replicas & Minatures) which would be pretty much my ideal sled.
> 
> 
> ...



i've always been a fan of the buick side trim on those mercs..... can't wait to see how u do his one up.... two-tone of course right?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN NICE MERC!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ajay_@Sep 22 2007, 02:34 PM~8848277
> *Another recent build - Aoshima Vertex Ridge Soarer.
> 
> 
> ...


is that a D1 kit


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice work.


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 22 2007, 04:34 PM~8848505
> *i've always been a fan of the buick side trim on those mercs..... can't wait to see how u do his one up.... two-tone of course right?
> *


Thanks - it'll be two-tone probably purple/white but I still need to do some more work on blending in the headlights etc before I can throw some paint at it.
Cheers
Andy


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Sep 22 2007, 08:14 PM~8849409
> *is that a D1 kit
> *


Hi Ronin
This one was the non D1 kit - I think it's the same as the D1 version less decal sheet - the D1 version seems to be the easier one to find.
Thanks
Andy


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice work on the Soarer and the Mercs! :0


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I just found this thread, and I must say, you build beautiful models. Thanks for showing all your nice work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 23 2007, 12:08 AM~8851132
> *nice work.
> *


X-2 :biggrin:


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks for kind words guys - thought I might as well post up another WIP -
it's another VIP car from Aoshima & this one's the recent Admiration Createur Crown Majesta release. The bodies 99% finished with the rims just resting on the chassis at the moment as I generally build the suspension last .It should sit low with some camber when it's finished. The colour is Nissan Carbon Grey from Zero Paints & the only change I'm thinking of making is using these Leonhardt Orden 20" rims instead of the kit ones.
















Thanks for looking
Andy


----------



## javzam78 (Sep 5, 2007)

Very executive. Love it.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

DAMN YOUR BUILDS ARE OFF THE HOOK KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

that looks freakin great so far!!!


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

Got round to finishing the VIP Crown off :
























If the black rims aren't "blingy" enough for you here's some pics with Bersaglio Spoke III's
























Thanks for looking
Andy


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Keep those black rims on there cause it look way better


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

BLACK

:thumbsup:

how do those VIP kits go together? i have been wanting to do one for a while...


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Sep 28 2007, 10:38 PM~8892765
> *BLACK
> 
> :thumbsup:
> ...



The newer ones go together just fine - main problem I've come across with the older kits is that sometimes the body kits don't fit too well and need a bit of filing to blend them in.
Thanks for the replies
Andy


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

nice rides homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

x2


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

x3


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 30 2007, 01:01 AM~8899378
> *x3
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 

don't whore his topic


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Thought you where gone


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 

don't whore his topic


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

ok man


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

Another one I'm working on presently (although it's not a low) - it's the recent Aoshima Vetex S13 Silvia which comes kerbside - http://www.hlj.com/product/AOS03977
so I plan to add the SR20DET engine from the earlier "stock" release. 
http://www.hlj.com/product/AOS03873
Colour is Ford Radiant Red topped off with Zero pre-thinned clear and rims are Fujimi BBS LM's.
















I'll post more progress as I make it & thanks for looking
Cheers
Andy


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

Just a couple of pics with the suspension built up (in the earlier pics the rims were just resting on the wheelarches).
















& some of pics of the interior - pretty much oob except for Recaro drivers seat, steering wheel from my spares box & Mr Model p/e pedals. The main colour is a mix of matt black & white primer witht he inserts & seat in Humbrol matt enamel no.60. 
















Thanks for looking
Andy


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Looks like another bad ass ride..


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ajay_@Jun 19 2007, 12:42 PM~8135242
> *Haven't post in a while but here's some of my recent builds ;
> AMT 1976 Caprice
> 
> ...


hey your models are so clean!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Andy, very clean rides and lots of attention to detail. keep pics comming GREAT JOB ON ALL OF THEM!!!!

GIL


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks for the comments guys - just a couple of pics of the completed Silvia engine.
















Cheers
Andy


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

very nice Ajay!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

that is sweeet


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

At the moment I seem to be building other stuff than lowriders but this is my latest completed build it's the Aoshima version of the Nissan 350Z : Paint is Nissan Magnetic Black but the pearl doesn't show in the pics as it's cloudy here over here at the moment  . 
























































I promise to try & finish the 65 Rivi I started awhile back.
Thanks for looking
Andy


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Dont Worry about Andy ! That 300 is something sweet in itself Bro ! Lowrider or not SHare what you build ! Your an awsome builder ! Sun or no sun That 350z and the rest of your builds are down right great builds ! SHARE THEM ! 


As for the rivi ! Work on it when you feel in the mood ! They always turn out better when you want to build them ! Seems its easy to put your mind to work ! LOL !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ALL I GOT TO SAY IS...AWESOME!!!!!!!!!! 

THEY ALL LOOK GOOD!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Wow, that 350 is BEAUTIFUL!!!! :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 13 2007, 11:05 AM~8992031
> *Wow, that 350 is BEAUTIFUL!!!! :0
> *


yep yep


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks for the replies guys


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ajay_@Sep 25 2007, 01:12 PM~8867101
> *Thanks for kind words guys - thought I might as well post up another WIP  -
> it's another VIP car from Aoshima & this one's the recent Admiration Createur Crown Majesta release. The bodies 99% finished with the rims just resting on the chassis at the moment as I generally build the suspension last .It should sit low with some camber when it's finished. The colour is Nissan Carbon Grey from Zero Paints & the only change I'm thinking of making is using these Leonhardt Orden 20" rims instead of the kit ones.
> 
> ...


that is so fukin bad azz.


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

Got round to finishing the S13 Silvia:
































































Next up will hopefully be the VIP Crown Majesta.
Thanks for looking
Andy


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

clean, :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i cant explain how much i LOVE that silvia :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Very NICE!!!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Andy, I saw your 3 VIP builds in SA, CONGRATS!


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks Pokey - guess that's my 15 minutes of fame :biggrin: (although I haven't been able to pick up a copy over here as yet).
Cheers
Andy


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 27 2007, 06:55 PM~9096880
> *Andy, I saw your 3 VIP builds in SA, CONGRATS!
> *



x2

Congrats!!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Congrats Homie :biggrin:


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks Guys 
Cheers
Andy


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

BAD ASS RIDES BRO


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

Got round to finishing the VIP Majesta up:
















































Thanks for looking
Andy


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

The Majesta turned out SWEET! Another beauty!


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

very clean builds!!!!! I like the AE-86! Done right.


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

Thought I'd post my latest completion up (again it's not strictly a lowrider - sorry I seem to be building mainly Japanese stuff at the moment).
It's the Aoshima Car Boutique Club kit with the following additions :
AE101 engine from their Initial D kit
C/F hood & dash
Tamiya racing seat plus harness
Aoshima Longchamp XR-4's with stretchwall tyres.
Fujimi metal exhaust
The colour is Zero pearl white although you wouldn't guess it due to the dull weather.
































































Thanks for looking
Andy


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Dam Andy thats a kool ass ride bro


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

bad ass ride, I like the AE86 always been 
a big fan of them.........great work.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Gotta love these little 'Yotas!

Excellent work!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

That looks freakin great!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

dude ALL your builds are clean as hell but i love these ones the most :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Ajay+Jun 23 2007, 11:08 AM~8160716-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

This is the recent Aoshima release of the Impul 630R Cedrics in their Best Car GT series - I ordered simply because it was something a bit different. TBH it's a bit of a disappointment as it's obviously an older ex-motorised kit witht he addition of an engine bay insert with half VG30ET engine and some Recaro front seats thrown in. 
















Anyway after trying various style rims under it I've decided to build it as a lowrider - it's a bit left field but I think it works.
















Thanks for looking.
Andy


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

thats gonna rock


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

the wires definately look better, 
looks like another sweet build......


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Dec 2 2007, 06:07 PM~9355957
> *the wires definately look better,
> looks like another sweet build......
> *


x2


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi guys - haven't posted for a while as I don't seem to be building as much or as quickly as over the last couple of years - lack of enthusiam means I just do a bit of modelling when I feel like it.
Anyways the most recent model I've completed is a hot rod (sorry !) 
























which took me about 3 months as the channel job threw up all sorts of associated problems along the way.
Current projects are:
nearly finished 240z
















Revell Merc with Replicas & Minatures buick side trim & headlights








but what'll probably be of more interest - a Revell 58 Impala lowrider
















Thanks for looking
Andy


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' good!

I REALLY like that Datsun!!! :0


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

wow they all rock


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow andy you've got a fuckin great collection of lows ! :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

All are very bad ass builds!!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

ALL I GOTTA SAY IS UR ONE OF THE BEST IVE SEEN YET


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

some very nice builds


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

you have an awsome collection! nice work and great detail! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn bro i havent seen these builds in the build up states but they are hella clean
these builds can keep up with the big dogs here anytime of day
i love that caddy alot bro since i am a caddy fan


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

looking good


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

builds look good like the 240 and the rod.....nice work


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks for the replies guys -hope to get the 204z & Impala finished soon.
Cheers
Andy


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

Managed to finish up the Impala - pretty much OOB except for Pegasus rims & a bit of added engine detail.
















































Thanks for looking


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Love it!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 31 2008, 01:53 PM~10777733
> *you have an awsome collection!  nice work and great detail! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X-2


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Oh man, that five-eight is bitchin ! :cheesy:


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## fronksy (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ajay_@Jun 10 2008, 08:20 AM~10837242
> *Managed to finish up the Impala - pretty much OOB except for Pegasus rims & a bit of added engine detail.
> 
> 
> ...


Badass 58 :thumbsup:


----------



## sloshedmr_bones (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow you guys build some of the most radical shit. Keep it up I have enjoyed looking at all of your builds.


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks for the replies guys - appreciate it
Cheers


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

Just some pics of my latest builds - both old school Japanese cars
Nissan Fairlady 240z
















Toyota TE27 Levin 
















Thanks for looking
Andy


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Those are both bad ass!!!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice work


----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

this is some really sick builds good detail A+++


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

some clean rides as usuall


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

AJAY.....nice attention to Detail my friend!!!! im not really into the foreign's or imports, but definatly into the oldschools and lowriders...here are the pictures that impressed me the most...



















ONE OF THE BEST MOTOR DETAILS I HAVE SEEN.....LOOK AT THE *FUEL FILTER* (I COULD BE WRONG) BUT IT LOOKS LIKE THERES ACTUAL FUEL IN THERE!!!!!! ENGINE DETAIL IS ONE OF THE HARDETS TO CREATE TO MAKE LOOK REALISTIC, AND YOU HAVE DEFINATLY CONQUERED THAT!!! HERE ONE I COMPLETED THAT I DETAILED...(NO THREAD JACK)



















ONE DAY ILL BE ON YOUR LEVEL!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

nice 240 and Toyota. That 4cylinder motor is great on the detail..


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 6 2008, 11:50 AM~11022104
> *AJAY.....nice attention to Detail my friend!!!! im not really into the foreign's or imports, but definatly into the oldschools and lowriders...here are the pictures that impressed me the most...
> 
> 
> ...


where did homie get the fuel line filer?

I have a galaxie kit and swear I did not see anything like that in there.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn, Andy hasn't posted on here for a while.

Anyone heard from him?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 1 2009, 01:18 PM~13755272
> *Damn, Andy hasn't posted on here for a while.
> 
> Anyone heard from him?
> *


We exchanged emails a few weeks ago; I think he was focused on some personal sh!t.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 1 2009, 01:33 PM~13756663
> *We exchanged emails a few weeks ago; I think he was focused on some personal sh!t.
> *


Seems like a lot of people are going through personal stuff lately. 

Thanks Antonio.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 6 2008, 11:50 AM~11022104
> *AJAY.....nice attention to Detail my friend!!!! im not really into the foreign's or imports, but definatly into the oldschools and lowriders...here are the pictures that impressed me the most...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------

